# ?



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

What does HF stand for or what is it???


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

HF? I either don't know what it is or can't think of it at this moment.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

People say they pick things up from there??


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

In what context? Where did you see it used?


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Here...I will have to find it...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Have fun


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Harbor Freight


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Harbor freight is usually what it means when you are talking about buying things..


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

ahhhhh


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh. Harbor Freight tools. That makes sense now.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

No problem.


----------

